# Hymer 544 1990 Screen Wiper arms.



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello there.
I read the other thread re; Hymer wiper arms.
Can anyone help me source a screen wiper arm for the above LHD vehicle please?
It's a tapered fixing and not splined.
Thanks.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Ventoux, 

I am unable to assist in identifying a suitable supplier for replacement arms, however I have checked the Hymer parts system which indicates these are no longer available to purchase through them.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try this place, I've had it 'bookmarked' for ages just in case I ever needed.
http://www.carbuildersolutions.com/uk/black-left-park-11-windscreen-wiper-arm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

These people are very helpful

http://www.talbotoc.com/portal.php

Not just talbots but Peugeot etc too.


----------



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for replies. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Ventoux,

I have also had another thought, and you could try contacting www.liner-wischer.de who I know manufacture A Class wiper mechanisms for Hymer, but I can not say what period this was within.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a vague recollection that I read somewhere that the wiper arms and blades were Volvo parts on older motorhomes.


----------



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

Found one!
Local greasy garage with 2nd hand parts emporium out back.
€15 :wink: On closer inspection - it is a tapered and splined mounting.
For the record Premier - Liner-Wischer said "Unfortunately, the arm is not from us, please contact with the Hymer AG Bad Waldsee."_
Thanks again for responses :!:_


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Ventoux said:


> Found one!
> Local greasy garage with 2nd hand parts emporium out back.
> €15 :wink: On closer inspection - it is a tapered and splined mounting.
> For the record Premier - Liner-Wischer said "Unfortunately, the arm is not from us, please contact with the Hymer AG Bad Waldsee."_
> Thanks again for responses :!:_


_

Good afternon Ventoux,

It was worth contacting Liner Wischer, but I am happy to hear that you have now found one locally which is great news 

If the garage knows what vehicle it came from it may be worth posting details to help other members.

Regards,
Chris_


----------



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

Will-do Chris, as I intend to go back there to see if he has another one at that price for a spare :wink:


----------



## Ventoux (Feb 17, 2008)

... I went back there to buy another one as spare, but he kept me waiting so long while he was negotiating a car purchase with someone, then a farmer guy turned up and he served him before me ... I was so angry I forgot to ask what vehicle they were from. But in fact I don't think he knows. Both wiper blades are a bit different. He just takes the sample one out back, and matches it with one.


----------

